# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  PROTEUS ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΜΟΙΩΣΗ

## PANOSBR

καλησπερα παιδια,εχω κατασκευασει το παρακατω κυκλωμα dc to ac inverter (220ac) και δουλευει μια χαρα το θεμα ειναι οτι στο proteus εχω προβλημα στην προσομοιωση του,δεν παιρνω τιμη στην eξοδο του κυκλωματος. στο pin 2 συνδεω το ενα ακρο του δευτερευον, στο 11 το αλλο ακρο ενω η μεσαια ληψη στα 12v.
μεχρι πριν το μεσχηματιστη το κυκλωμα εχει ορθη λειτουργια σωστη ταση στο δευτερευων η εξοδος ομως βγαζει 0 volts. μηπως εχει κανεις καποια γνωμη?

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------

